# Which grease should I use?



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello all. I have a 2015 Deluxe 24 (921024) that I purchased last year. Since the snow season will soon be upon us I'll need to pull it out of storage in the towards the end of next month and get it ready. I'll want to check and if necessary add grease to the augers. What is the general consensus on what you have used and had success with?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Lubiplate black grease is all I use.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

if you have it apart I like a THIN coating of Never Seize, if you're just shooting zerks with a gun I like marine waterproof grease


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

stromr said:


> if you have it apart I like a THIN coating of Never Seize, if you're just shooting zerks with a gun I like marine waterproof grease


It's still together. Have you had success with or are partial to any particular brand of marine waterproof grease?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

If you don't mind, give Ariens a call and see how much they would charge for grease. They might surprise you with a reasonable price and you'd be good go, plus shipping. But- I use this stuff as well and no complaints. You can get it everywhere.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Usually buy it in cycle shops


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

JTD771 said:


> Hello all. I have a 2015 Deluxe 24 (921024) that I purchased last year. Since the snow season will soon be upon us I'll need to pull it out of storage in the towards the end of next month and get it ready. I'll want to check and if necessary add grease to the augers. What is the general consensus on what you have used and had success with?


Ariens sells a general purpose NLGI Grade:2 grease that you can likely buy from an Ariens dealer or any big box store. The owner's manual recommends either Ariens or another brand High Temp grease. attached their current accessory catalog:

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/Documents/2016-Snow-SPAG.pdf


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

+1 to Marine grease..... you can buy it most anywhere..... in any auto parts store or a hardware or box store. It is water proof and will not wash away like conventional grease can. With that said you can use conventional grease but you will have to service it more frequently.


----------

